# Can I pre-mix and refrigerate baytril?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

My rat has a chronic uri, so I have been giving her medicine twice a day (and will continue to do so for the rest of her life). Later this summer I will be away for a few days and I am going to ask a friend to look after my rats. Having to come over twice a day to administer medicine is hassle enough, so I would like to be able to pre-mix the baytril with babyfood, put each dose on a spoon and refrigerate it. That way all my friend has to do is take out a spoon and give it to my rat at each administration time. 
Will this work? I know baytril needs to be kept in the dark, but can it be pre-mixed and refrigerated? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

It has to be refrigerated after the vet mixes it, so you could certainly do the same. It should have come with instructions telling you how long it retains its potency after being mixed. Otherwise, your vet or a compounding pharmacy ought to be able to tell you. I'd be surprised if you couldn't go at least two weeks after mixing.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

oh ok, I didn't know since I don't get it mixed from the vet; i get in concentrated form in a little syringe. Well I'm glad to know I can refrigerate it! Thanks!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Ground tablets that are mixed in liquid flavoring can be refrigerated. 

Injectable liquid Baytril should not be refrigerated, as it will crystalize.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> Ground tablets that are mixed in liquid flavoring can be refrigerated.
> 
> Injectable liquid Baytril should not be refrigerated, as it will crystalize.


So the pure liquid stuff that I have in a syringe shouldn't be refrigerated, even if I mix it with a bit of baby food?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

If it's a liquid in a syringe and meant to be injectable, then no, I wouldn't. I would think it would crystalize no matter what it was mixed with. Just mix the dose with baby food right before you give it to your rat.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok thanks, Carrie. That is what I normally do, I was just hoping I could make it a bit easier for whoever looks after my rats, but I guess she will just have to do it the regular way.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a sweet thought - the only thing I can think is to ask your vet if you can get some that's been mixed from crushed tablets and mixed with flavoring, then you can keep it in the fridge.


----------

